# Halloooooooooooo



## Capelle (27. Sep. 2006)

Hallo!!
Na dann möchte ich mich und unseren Teich auch mal kurz vorstellen  

Also fange ich mal an, ich heiße Detlev, zu mir gehört noch meine Frau, das Kind ein Pyrenäenberghund und jede Menge Fische  

Ja wie fängt man denn jetzt an? Hmmm.........der Teich wurde also so vor ca 10 Jahren angelegt......man bekam hier ein Pflänzchen und da ein Pflänzchen geschenkt und war froh, das der Teich sich füllte....und er füllte sich recht schnell dank __ Rohrkolben wie Ihr auf den Fotos sehen könnt  
Aber dieses Jahr haben wir uns ein Herz gepackt und uns mal an den Teich begeben.........und siehe da, es ist noch Wasser da  
Selbst die Goldfische waren wieder zu sehen..... sogleich wurde losgefahren und noch 2 große Shubunkins dabeigesetzt....auf einmal macht Teich wieder Spaß....dann wurde nochmal losgefahren und 8 kleine Kois gekauft ca 15cm  
Und nun glauben wir, das der Teich doch a bissi zu klein wird......er hat die Abmaße 9 x 11m und ca 1,4m tief.......
Nun möchten wir ihn noch ein bißchen vergrößern,, vor allem in die Tiefe..... nur weis ich noch nicht wie?? Ne Mauer drum setzen?? Mit nem Kleinbagger noch ein bissi ausbaggern??? Er sollte nicht viel größer aber mindestens 2m Tief werden  
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere von Euch ja eine Idee, was man dort machen kann?
So, das wars erstmal in groben Zügen was ich habe und was ich vorhabe....

In dem Sinne
Grüßerle
Detelv


----------



## Kalle (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Halloooooooooooo*

Hallo,

aus welchem Grund wollt ihr denn den Teich gerade in die Tiefe verändern.

1,40 m reichen doch vollkommen aus ?????.

Einen intakten Teich wegen 0,60 m Tiefe stillzulegen, und neu einzufahren finde ich etwas naja - unverständlich. Nicht böse sein.

Würde mich da mehr um die Randgestaltung kümmern.....


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Halloooooooooooo*

Hallo Detlev,

Willkommen im Forum.  

Meine Frage zu Deinem Vorhaben: Wozu tiefer? Für mehr Volumen?
Wenn Deine Angabe im Profil stimmt, hast Du genug Platz für die Koi. Einzig die paarungsfreudigen  Goldfische könnten Probleme bringen.

Wie Kalle schon schrieb, bei Euch würde sich eine schönere Randgestaltung viel eher anbieten. Muß ja keine 3m breit werden-der Randstreifen-könnte er aber. 
Viele Koiliebhaber haben sich über kurz oder lang von ihren Goldfischen getrennt, weil es einfach nicht mehr ging-und plötzlich war wieder genug Platz im Teich. 
Oder man sieht zu, dass man einen Räuber einsetzt, der die Nachzucht eindämmt.  

Ich würde zusehen, dass ich nach und nach (nicht auf einmal, sonst bekommt Ihr sehr wahrscheinlich massives Algenwachstum) den __ Rohrkolben entfernt und dafür andere, weniger invasive Pflanzen eingesetzt bekomme.
Biete sich bei einer neuen Randgestaltung dann ja auch an 

Wenn es wirklich nur um mehr Tiefe geht-dann baggern und/oder mauern. Das bleibt Deinem Geschick und den Finanzen überlassen.

Auf jeden Fall jetzt schon viel Erfolg für das Projekt!


----------



## Capelle (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Halloooooooooooo*

Danke für die Willkommensheißungen  
Also die Fragen eurerseits sind eigentlich recht schnell beantwortet.... erstens muß die Folie eh raus, da sie schon mehrfach geflickt wurde   und zweitens hat mir bis jetzt jeder gesagt, wenn ich Kois und __ Störe halten möchte, sollte er nach möglichkeit tiefer als 1,4m sein?? Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren  
Und zur Randgestaltung muß ich sagen, das ich nicht weis was ich da machen soll?? Denn mit so Steinen ringsherum das wirkt mir zu gekünzelt und nicht Naturnah?? Deswegen geht bei mir die Wiese in den Teich über......noch???
Aber am WE mache ich den Teich erstmal ganz leer,, dann wird der __ Rohrkolben und der angesammelte Mulch (ca40cm)     erstmal ganz entfernt,, danach mache ich mal ein neues Bild
Grüßerle
Detlev


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Halloooooooooooo*

Hi Detlev,

dann ist das hier bestimmt das richtige für Dich/Euch.
Von Stören hatte ich bisher noch nichts gelesen 

Bitte nicht alles auf einmal rausreißen, absaugen und Wasser erneuern! Damit fangen dann die Probleme erst richtig an!! 
Wozu der Aktionismus? Jetzt? Geht lieber in kleinen Schritten vor, oder wollt Ihr die Fische noch vor/im Winter verlieren?
Wie sieht das bei Euch eigentlich mit der Fütterung so aus?


----------



## Capelle (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Halloooooooooooo*

Hallo Anett  
Habe mir deinen Link mal durchgelesen,, habe ihn zwar nicht so ganz verstanden, ein paar Bildchen wären da aussagekräftiger gewesen, aber werde es nochmal ausdrucken und dann in Ruhe lesen  
Ja das mit den Stören hatte ich noch nicht erwähnt, weil ich mir da noch nicht ganz sicher bin.....nur wenn ich den Teich jetzt nochmal umbaue....dann lasse ich mir alle Optionen offen....und nicht wie beim ersten mal...erst mal bauen und später überlegen was da reinkommt.....man lernt ja dazu  
Jetzt zu dem Matsch der auf dem Grund liegt......da ist nix mit absaugen :? hatten ihn ja letztes WE schon halb leer....das ist sone Graue Masse und total verwurzelt  da mußten wir Stück für Stück mit der Säge abtrennen  und entsorgen......
Aber warum sprichst Du den Winter an?? Wäre die Auktion im Frühjahr angebrachter??
Zur Fütterung: Bis jetzt haben wir immer nur mit Sticks gefüttert...und nebenbei noch Haferflocken...weil die Karauschen nix anderes wollten...ich weis, die hatte ich noch nicht erwähnt...aber aus dem Grund, da sie eh aus dem Teich raus sollen...
Aber da wir jetzt nach und nach auf Kois umsteigen wollen....wollten wir dann demnächst mit Pellets füttern ??
Grüßerle
Detlev


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Halloooooooooooo*

Hi Detlev,

mir ging es darum, ob Ihr überhaupt füttert.
Wenn Ihr füttert müssen die Nährstoffe irgendwie wieder aus dem Teich. Das geht entweder mit Pflanzen oder mit gezielten und sehr großen Wasserwechseln mit geeignetem Wasser (Werte vorher messen!). Jetzt kannst Du Dir überlegen, warum die __ Rohrkolben so gewuchert sind. 

Wenn Ihr jetzt große Eingriffe am Teich vornehmt, werden Euch durch aufgewühlten Schlamm/Mulm und weniger Pflanzen(wachstum), plus zusätzliches Futter die Wasserwerte evtl. aus dem Ruder laufen. Solche Eingriffe macht man aus meiner Sicht entweder im Frühjahr oder im Sommer. Dann kann sich der Teich im Rest des Jahres wieder erholen. Ist halt schwierig das aus der Ferne richtig zu beurteilen. Sind denn jetzt überhaupt noch Pflanzen drinne?

Für Koi kauft man gutes Futter (auf die Zusammensetzung kommt es an) am Besten beim Koihändler. Aber da können die Koinasen sicherlich mehr sagen. Ich hab nur einen Koi, und der bekommt schon einige Zeit nix zugefüttert. Der Teich ist groß und abgemagert sieht er nicht aus.

__ Störe brauchen sehr viel Platz (oft müssen sie nach einigen Jahren den Teich wechseln, weil zu groß), wachsen extrem schnell und sind auch im Winter aktiv. Probleme gibt es oft bei der Fütterung, weil die Koi sich auf das nahrhafte Störfutter (Sinkfutter) stürzen und diese oft leer ausgehen, manchmal auch verhungern. Weitere Probleme treten in normalen Koiteichen bei Medikamenteneinsatz auf. 
Ein Stör ist ein Fisch der Flüße oder des Meeres. Es ist aus meiner Sicht kein Teichfisch. Und nur, weil es ihn zu kaufen gibt.... muss das nicht heißen, dass er geeignet ist. 
(OT: Es gibt Dämmtapete im Baumarkt. Jeder ordentliche Bauingenieur wird Dir erzählen, wie bescheiden die für Deine Bausubstanz ist und trotzdem gibt es sie zu kaufen...    /OT)

Nicht vorhandene Bilder zu bestimmten Fachbeiträgen sind ein Problem. Ich werde mich da irgendwann nochmal mit Stefan in Verbindung setzen. Bei unserer alten Forensoftware konnte man Bilder nur am Ende des Beitrages zeigen. Wäre also recht sinnlos gewesen. Und bei anderen klauen (per Image-Befehl) ist eben auch nicht.


----------



## ThomasK. (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Halloooooooooooo*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Detlev,
> 
> Bei unserer alten Forensoftware konnte man Bilder nur am Ende des Beitrages zeigen. Wäre also recht sinnlos gewesen. Und bei anderen klauen (per Image-Befehl) ist eben auch nicht.




@ Annett: Man könnte die Bilder ja nummerieren und dann darauf hinweise...bla bla bla(Bild 1) usw. Is nur mal ne Idee.


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Halloooooooooooo*

Hi Thomas,

ja, wäre möglich gewesen, aber malen/zeichnen muss die deswegen immer noch irgendwer 
Und jetzt können wir endlich Bilder in Beiträgen einfügen wie und wo wir lustig sind und zusätzlich ohne Streß für ISDN-/Modemnutzer. 
Wir schaffen auch das noch.... dauert halt nur ein bissle, zumal Stefan z.Z. enormen Streß haben dürfte.


----------



## Capelle (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Halloooooooooooo*

Hallo  
gefüttert haben wir immer,, werden es aber demnächst gezielter machen sobald die Fische aussortiert sind  
Also wir hatten vor, ca 20000l Wasser erst in den Pool zu pumpen um es anschließend wieder in den Teich zu pumpen, den Rest langsam mit Brunnenwasser auffüllen, damit nicht alles neu ist.........
Wie auf dem aktuellen Bild zu sehen, sind noch 2 Seerosen im Teich (wobei ich allerding die Blätter beschnitten habe) und am Rand noch ein bißchen __ Wasserminze und __ Schwertlilien....
Dann werden wir jetzt zum Herbst nur das gröbste entfernen und im Frühjahr eine Grundreinigung vornehmen......
Und danach kommt dann der Umbau....wozu ich auch gleich noch eine Frage habe.....Wenn ich den Teich jetzt tiefer mache, kann ich dann die alte Folie unter der neuen Folie wieder drunter legen oder stören die Falten der alten Folie?? So hätte man sie am schnellsten entsorgt  
Wir glauben auch bald, das wir den Gedanken mit nem Stör aufgeben..somehr man liest, desto unwahrscheinlicher wird es...da der Stör fließendes Gewässer bevorzugt......
Und nochmal zu dem Futter.. das hatten wir eh vor es da zu kaufen, wo wir die Kois geholt haben.....am eigenen Essen spart man ja auch nicht  

Und ich muß jetzt nach 3 Tagen sagen, das man hier schnell und fachliche Antworten bekommt,, das gefällt mir...hier bleibe ich 
Gruß
Detlev


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Halloooooooooooo*

Hallo Detlev,

wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, kann ich kaum glauben, dass das 100.000l Wasser sein sollen. Ist da nicht manchmal ne Null zuviel im Profil oder habt Ihr das ausgelitert? 

Klar, kann die Folie drunter bleiben. Ist gleich der Schutz für die neue, allerdings sollte sie dann ohne Steine sein. 
Laßt den Teich jetzt zur Ruhe kommen und gebt weniger Futter (macht man bei sinkenden Temperaturen eh). Dann wird das schon gut gehen.

Übrigens: Sehr viele Menschen sparen am eigenen Essen, um dann in die Karibik oder sonstwohin in den Urlaub zu __ fliegen. Aber ab 2013 oder etwas später könnte das vorbei sein. Dann kann kein Landwirt mehr zu diesen miesen Preisen produzieren.  Aber egal, ist hier leider Off Topic.


----------



## Capelle (2. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Halloooooooooooo*

Hallo Annett,
Also den Teich hatte ich ja mit Grundwasser damals aufgefüllt,, hatte seiner Zeiten ne Wasseruhr dazwischen gehängt und diese zeigte achtundneunzigtausend und ein paar kaputte an.....da sich aber 100000 besser schreiben lassen, hatte ich es aufgerundet  
Da ich ja noch recht unerfahren in Richtung Teich bin, habe ich auf die Erfahrenen hier gehört und den Teich in Ruhe gelassen (sind nur 7 Babykois zwischen 12 & 15 cm am WE hinzugekommen), werde dann die Aktion im Frühjahr starten und mir bis Dato hier lieber den einen oder anderen Tip bzw Idee holen  Vor allem werde ich dann im halbfertigen Zustand nicht von der Schlechtwetterperiode überrascht  
Werde nur noch versuchen die unzähligen Karauschen mit ner Reuse rauszufangen.....und so wie es aussieht (Frau) werden da wohl nächstes Jahr eh nur noch die Shubunkins und die Kois ihr unwesen treiben....also werden die Goldfische auch noch weichen.......
In dem Sinne habe ich jetzt schon Herbst und werde mich mal zurücklehnen  
Grüßerle
Detlev


----------

